# Poor Egg Quality



## JenBlack (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Crystal

Im 29 years old, one blocked tube, small patch of endo and had one failed IVF. In the IVF 8 eggs were collected, only 5 were mature enough for fertisliation. Only 1 egg fertilised but didnt make it to day 3. We used ICSI as my partner has high level of abnormal sperm.

Our doctor has said we basically have one more try left for IVf and if its same story then we have to think about donor eggs.

I have always had extremly bad periods (last 7 days with heavy bleeding) - do you think this is a factor? ALso what is our chances of ever conceiving? I have started to Take Royal Jelly to improve egg quality - have you heard of this?

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

JenBlack said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Im 29 years old, one blocked tube, small patch of endo and had one failed IVF. In the IVF 8 eggs were collected, only 5 were mature enough for fertisliation. Only 1 egg fertilised but didnt make it to day 3. We used ICSI as my partner has high level of abnormal sperm.
> 
> ...


Hello Jenny,

Only your Consultant cna give you a chance of you conceiving but one cycle is often not enough to be able to diagnose issues and your Consultant sounds reasonable by suggesting a second cycle before making further decisions.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193054.0
See this thread about egg quality 
Best wishes


----------



## JenBlack (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Crystal!


----------

